
Show HN: ABCs of Programming, a children’s picture book - arthurjj
As a programmer I wanted a way to explain to my toddler what I do at work. Currently I tell him I give hugs to robots and write email. So my wife and I wrote a picture book about programming concepts called &quot;The ABCs of Programming&quot;<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;1548489778" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;1548489778</a>
======
gregorymichael
This looks great. Been looking for something like this for my daughter. Thank
you.

~~~
arthurjj
Thanks! I hope she likes it

------
justboxing
Love the idea, the illustrations are very cute. Cats rule the internets!

------
kernelsanderz
What a great idea. Have shared it with my family for my nieces and nephews!

------
rickhaasteren
Great idea. Might also be useful to explain what I do at work to my mom.

